# Feeling like I'm not good enough to have close friends



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

I have always had a hard time maintaining friendships for as long as I can remember. There are days where I feel like I rather be by myself but on others, I wish I had people I felt comfortable enough to call up and ask to hang out. I feel like a burden on people (boring, not talkative enough) so I rarely do. I end up getting pretty frustrated at myself because of how lonely I feel. I have never been good at opening up and keeping up interesting conversations so I suppose that is the main reason why. I really want to have close friends but I honestly don't know how to. I guess I just want to know if anyone relates to this?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

I can relate on sometimes I'm like want close friends like I use to have...and then sometimes I am like its drama and responsibility and ur feelings are involved (because its life...lol) and I don't want to be bothered with it. 

I was never a longer until the last few years but I think I have got comfortable being this way. I think I will have to make efforts to stop. I know that my conversations are dry when I first meet someone because I am uncomfortable. The more comfortable I am I become a chatter box. 

For you, I know it seems tough...but I think you can do it for sure!


----------



## noconfidenceguy (Dec 16, 2013)

You're certainly not alone on this. I was recently invited to hang out with a group of people which is a super rare occurrence. I was so happy to be invited but ended up regretting my decision to go. Everyone was so smart and interesting that I felt so out of my depth. I ended up being the odd man out and spent most of the night with a feeling of self loathing.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep me too . 
Sorry not that talkative as all these no friend threads are making me sad . 
But 
Your definitely not alone in your thoughts


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

AndreaXo said:


> I have always had a hard time maintaining friendships for as long as I can remember. There are days where I feel like I rather be by myself but on others, I wish I had people I felt comfortable enough to call up and ask to hang out. I feel like a burden on people (boring, not talkative enough) so I rarely do. I end up getting pretty frustrated at myself because of how lonely I feel. I have never been good at opening up and keeping up interesting conversations so I suppose that is the main reason why. I really want to have close friends but I honestly don't know how to. I guess I just want to know if anyone relates to this?


I relate to this completely but besides thinking of myself as a burden, I also think I am just a hard person to put up with. Like I don't see why someone would want to put up with me and consequently, be my friend. I think people might like me for a while but when they see how truly hard I am to put up with, they will just want me gone.


----------

